# rough collies



## jenny armour

hi. i have come over from the cat section. 
anyway, years ago i used to own rough collies (as well as cats) and i wondered if anyone out there have pictures of their rough collies that i can sit and reminence over.


----------



## dexter

This is a picture of Dexter at Crufts 2 years ago


----------



## dexter

his sister with her pup


----------



## Calinyx

Seeing as you asked so nicely!!

Here's our 12 year old Cali










My Favorite pic of her on top of the Cairngorms.









Our new girl Kenzie who's 11 months old.









And just taken yesterday.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Love this breed...Great pics....


----------



## MyBIGdog

Calinyx said:


> Seeing as you asked so nicely!!
> 
> Here's our 12 year old Cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Favorite pic of her on top of the Cairngorms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new girl Kenzie who's 11 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just taken yesterday.


All so beautiful


----------



## emmaviolet

since you asked so nicely..

heres alfie,


----------



## dexter

loving them x


----------



## Cleopatra2

I love Dexter's hair


----------



## jenny armour

thank you so much for your lovely pictures, it so brings tears to my eyes to see this wonderful breed, there's nothing like them.
unfortunately my pictures of my babies was taken before digital, i lost my last boy in 1996 and told myself that i just couldnt go through losing them again, but i have always carried a torch for the wonderful rough collie


----------



## Guest

They are so stunning they just take my breath away!


----------



## jenny armour

once a collie lover always a collie lover. you never want any other breed. i blame lassie for that lol i wanted one at the age of 12 and my parents eventually bought my first collie for me when i was 19, best present i ever had. i'm now retired


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> once a collie lover always a collie lover. you never want any other breed. i blame lassie for that lol i wanted one at the age of 12 and my parents eventually bought my first collie for me when i was 19, best present i ever had. i'm now retired


So true!

Had them from the day of my birth and theres just something about them and their characters plus who can deny they have the looks too!

Jenny I see a rough coming into your life soon!!!


----------



## thedogsmother

emmaviolet said:


> So true!
> 
> Had them from the day of my birth and theres just something about them and their characters plus who can deny they have the looks too!
> 
> Jenny I see a rough coming into your life soon!!!


What are their characters like Emma? I havent actually met a rough collie since I was a child.


----------



## emmaviolet

thedogsmother said:


> What are their characters like Emma? I havent actually met a rough collie since I was a child.


Very loving and devoted to their family to a point, they adore them with a passion and just love to be with them.
Very gentle too, especially with children and patient too. I'm sure fellow owners will agree, there is something very human in them that they seem to understand things and read your emotions perfectly.

So charming and sometimes like alfie they have a clown like personality, where they love to entertain their family and be laughed with but not at, they can get upset!

They are also very smart, especially with natural things you wouldn't even imagine, alfie can wake people up on command with no training to do it and things like that.

But i suppose the outstanding point is the devotion to their loved ones, it is something you only know with having one.


----------



## jenny armour

i owned roughs for 27 years first laddie who mum and dad bought for me, then i got glen, and lace i rehomed when she was 3. out of all of them glen was my best buddy and not even a man could come between us. unfortunately i lost first lace and then glen 7 months apart and vowed i would never get another one or two.
i am so scared of losing them thats what is stopping me from having anymore of those regal animals, plus i have 11 cats god what will they think?
hey emmaviolet i remember talking to obout our collies, and yes i agree they are very loyal to their owners, a very underestimated breed


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> i owned roughs for 27 years first laddie who mum and dad bought for me, then i got glen, and lace i rehomed when she was 3. out of all of them glen was my best buddy and not even a man could come between us. unfortunately i lost first lace and then glen 7 months apart and vowed i would never get another one or two.
> i am so scared of losing them thats what is stopping me from having anymore of those regal animals, plus i have 11 cats god what will they think?
> hey emmaviolet i remember talking to obout our collies, and yes i agree they are very loyal to their owners, a very underestimated breed


Yes I remember it too! Our collies past were from similar lines if i remember right

Yes very underestimated, especially nowdays, they are an ideal family dog too.

Yes 11 cats would probably be a little shocked!! I really hope you will someday open up your home to another rough, i know how badly it hurts to loose one, when i lost billy i was inconsolable, even after i got alfie i really didn't know if i could love him as much and was cared of loosing another, but the smiles they bring to your face everyday is worth it really.


----------



## jenny armour

emmaviolet said:


> Yes I remember it too! Our collies past were from similar lines if i remember right
> 
> Yes very underestimated, especially nowdays, they are an ideal family dog too.
> 
> Yes 11 cats would probably be a little shocked!! I really hope you will someday open up your home to another rough, i know how badly it hurts to loose one, when i lost billy i was inconsolable, even after i got alfie i really didn't know if i could love him as much and was cared of loosing another, but the smiles they bring to your face everyday is worth it really.


yes thats right, they both had lochinvar in them unfortunately my poor lace didnt have a good pedigree but she was a real sweetheart. just thinking of my collies even after 16 years still brings tears to my eyes. i think this has all come about as my friend who is 76 almost 77 has got herself a parson russell and it makes me think.


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> yes thats right, they both had lochinvar in them unfortunately my poor lace didnt have a good pedigree but she was a real sweetheart. just thinking of my collies even after 16 years still brings tears to my eyes. i think this has all come about as my friend who is 76 almost 77 has got herself a parson russell and it makes me think.


Aw bless you.

My problem was it was too empty in the house without a dog to come in to. I hated coming back to nothing, it was like my home didn't have a heartbeat in it without a collie.


----------



## jenny armour

emmaviolet said:


> Aw bless you.
> 
> My problem was it was too empty in the house without a dog to come in to. I hated coming back to nothing, it was like my home didn't have a heartbeat in it without a collie.


must admit i know how you feel. maybe one day


----------



## Zaros

Calinyx said:


>


Excellent photo. I can almost feel the exposure myself.


----------



## Bobbie

My lovely Bracken


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> must admit i know how you feel. maybe one day


Aw jenny, i wish you luck with it! x


----------



## canuckjill

The UK and Canadian Roughs have quite a different look to them. Subtle differences in size and head...Here's my two a Sable and CHW Tri which is recognized over here as a colour. And a picture of my lil Sheltie


----------



## jenny armour

emmaviolet said:


> aw jenny, i wish you luck with it! X


thank you emmaviolet


----------



## jenny armour

canuckjill said:


> the uk and canadian roughs have quite a different look to them. Subtle differences in size and head...here's my two a sable and chw tri which is recognized over here as a colour. And a picture of my lil sheltie


your chw is very unusual. My first rough which i had in 1969 was more like your sable. He had a longer nose and longer legs and he had pricked up ears, but weighed less at 49lbs than my next sable, glen who was broader and weighed 63lbs. My lace my rehome was a blue merle. Pardon my ignorance but what is chw i assume it is something and white?


----------



## Calinyx

Zaros said:


> Excellent photo. I can almost feel the exposure myself.


Thank you...I felt the exposure!!! I was sheltered behind a huge glacial erratic boulder. The wind at the top was so gusty that Cali had her tail clamped to her bum! I did think we were going to be taking a 'quicker' route down from the top


----------



## jenny armour

bobbie said:


> View attachment 97437
> 
> 
> my lovely bracken


funny my late mothers dog was called bracken he was a shaded sable. Lovely dog but could be tempremental which is so unusual for a rough. Your bracken looks very much like my second rough glen, beautiful


----------



## Echuca Working Collies

jenny armour said:


> thank you so much for your lovely pictures, it so brings tears to my eyes to see this wonderful breed, there's nothing like them.
> unfortunately my pictures of my babies was taken before digital, i lost my last boy in 1996 and told myself that i just couldnt go through losing them again, but i have always carried a torch for the wonderful rough collie


Hi Jenny

I so would have wished I could see photoes of your Collie-babies. You don't have anyone that can help you scan the pictures ?

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## Echuca Working Collies

Hi

Just had to comment about the pictures of Dexter - his sister with her baby + Cali and Kenzie + Alfie and the moderators Collies / Sheltie

All the pictures are absolutely gorgeous 

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## canuckjill

CHW is colour headed white..mostly white body with normal coloured head


----------



## jenny armour

Echuca Working Collies said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> I so would have wished I could see photoes of your Collie-babies. You don't have anyone that can help you scan the pictures ?
> 
> Sincerely
> Elisabeth


hi elisabeth
i dont know anyone offhand who can help me, but maybe i can ask around. i have literally hundreds of all my collies, nearly 30 years worth. i have two beautiful enlarged pictures of both glen and glen and lace taken back in the 80's and 90's that sit on my walls in my house.


----------



## jenny armour

Echuca Working Collies said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> I so would have wished I could see photoes of your Collie-babies. You don't have anyone that can help you scan the pictures ?
> 
> Sincerely
> Elisabeth


hi elisabeth i have tried taking pictures of my pictures of the roughs. i will try and download them and see how they come out


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> hi elisabeth i have tried taking pictures of my pictures of the roughs. i will try and download them and see how they come out


I've tried doing that but haven't uploaded yet, I love my other boys but there are no digital pics of them sadly.


----------



## jenny armour

hi emmaviolet i have posted some pictures but i cant find them. i thought they were on here in the gallery. off to find them


----------



## jenny armour

i think i must have got them all ready and then cancelled them cause i cant find them, its my age you know, so i will do them again


----------



## jenny armour

the following three piccies are glen, lace my blue merle and laddie taken in 1969. they all sit side by side on my stairs




























glen










glen and lace this was blown up and framed by my two nephews for my christmas present one year best ever


----------



## emmaviolet

Awwww bless them they look so lovely!

I can see my Ben in Glen I think, they have a similar look!

Such handsome boys they are, what lovely memories!


----------



## jenny armour

thank you they are lovely memories. do you know i still have their dishes leads harnesses and toys. how sad is that


----------



## jenny armour

emmaviolet said:


> Awwww bless them they look so lovely!
> 
> I can see my Ben in Glen I think, they have a similar look!
> 
> Such handsome boys they are, what lovely memories!


both glen and laddie are descendants from lochinvar


----------



## emmaviolet

Here's some pics i took of photos. These are just some i found but the better ones are in albums i can't get to today. I'll have to sort through some bits.

Here's ben with his bowl and laddie in the front of the picture! They are Volterra's









Here's them when they were pups with my grandad, all three sadly passed now.









Me back from school and with laddie









My lovely billy who was a sylps



























Billy was truly the most gentle dog I have ever known in my life, all of them were gentle but there was something else to this dog, i miss him everyday.


----------



## jenny armour

oh emmaviolet love the pictures. that one of you and your laddie, takes me back. now you have got me thinking i have got to look at my 1000's of photos which will take a while, but i also took on another collie when i first had glen and before i got lace. his name ironically was laddie so we called him laddie2. i got him from a terrible home and he was very tall measuring 26 inches from the shoulder. i got him to keep glen company but it didnt work out so my sister had him for the boys (my nephews) they idolised him. he was your laddie to a tee. i will also look out piccies of bracken my mum's rough. she got him when i got married and took laddie(1) and she missed him so much.
how long ago were those pictures taken without giving away your age lol


----------



## emmaviolet

Aw sounds like your family all loved the dogs too!
Laddie was a very popular name we knew about 5!

The pics of the sables were about 26 years ago!

The one with me and ladfie was maybe 18 years ago!
My god time flies. I have some lovely ones i have in albums and loads with them watching me sleep when i was a baby too!

The ones of billy were from 14 years or so.


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, Rough Collies are my ultimate breed! Absolutely stunning!! :001_wub: One day...


----------



## dexter

EV what was Billys dad called? was it Brian or Onslow?


----------



## Calinyx

Emmaviolet...what cracking pics you've added of you past collies. You have given me a wonderful evening as i've sat and gone through all the photo albums that i have from when my now hubby and i first met, to when we got Breaidh, our first 'baby'. I found pics of his families first rough Cleo, my friends 2 roughs, a merle Misty and her son Ben a tri. A pic of Petra my inlaws dog after they lost Cleo. The whole family got together and 'bought' a 1/4 part of her each to give to my father in law for his birthday. Then i found the pics of Breaidh taken the day before I had to call out the vet to her for the last time. Then pics of Cali as a wee fluff ball....it's been a great journey back over 20 years.

As i type...i'm now uploading pics of the pics so that i can up load them. I've also popped the copies into a separate folder for my next photo book....

So thank you for giving me the idea to take photos of the photos....ok they're not great...but they will do for now

Thanks also to Jenny for starting this topic....it's been a great one to both read through...and join in with :thumbup:

Ok...here's a folder from photobucket with our past girls..http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff187/carkidd/Past%20pets%20from%2004-1992/


----------



## emmaviolet

dexter said:


> EV what was Billys dad called? was it Brian or Onslow?


Billy's dad as sylps mr ed, im not sure the pet name now, he was from troydon tonni black if that helps?


----------



## emmaviolet

Calinyx said:


> Emmaviolet...what cracking pics you've added of you past collies. You have given me a wonderful evening as i've sat and gone through all the photo albums that i have from when my now hubby and i first met, to when we got Breaidh, our first 'baby'. I found pics of his families first rough Cleo, my friends 2 roughs, a merle Misty and her son Ben a tri. A pic of Petra my inlaws dog after they lost Cleo. The whole family got together and 'bought' a 1/4 part of her each to give to my father in law for his birthday. Then i found the pics of Breaidh taken the day before I had to call out the vet to her for the last time. Then pics of Cali as a wee fluff ball....it's been a great journey back over 20 years.
> 
> As i type...i'm now uploading pics of the pics so that i can up load them. I've also popped the copies into a separate folder for my next photo book....
> 
> So thank you for giving me the idea to take photos of the photos....ok they're not great...but they will do for now
> 
> Thanks also to Jenny for starting this topic....it's been a great one to both read through...and join in with :thumbup:
> 
> Ok...here's a folder from photobucket with our past girls..Past pets from 04-1992 pictures by carkidd - Photobucket


Thank you, it is great going through the pics but bittersweet too so many memories but loss too. I'm glad you have enjoyed the, I'll have to dig out some others of them, tomorrow hopefully!

I'm going to have a nose at your pics now too, just seen puppy cali, what a pretty ball of fur!!


----------



## jenny armour

you are most welcome its been such a pleasure to put our photos on here and to be able to talk to other rough collie fans. i am now going to look through my many pictures possibly at the weekend and take some more piccies of piccies. i used to be friendly with a lady where i used to live who had a tri colour girl called hayley and ii have a picture of my lace, glen and her hayley all the colours together. god its going to be a busy saturday.


----------



## jenny armour

emmaviolet i dont recognise the prefix sypls must have been after i lost mine. i only know the old prefixes. when i went to buy my nfc cat from the john and caroline tipper who you know breed roughs they knew the breeder who bred my laddie's father and glens breeder mrs lynn wesby i dont know if she is still alive now tho


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> emmaviolet i dont recognise the prefix sypls must have been after i lost mine. i only know the old prefixes. when i went to buy my nfc cat from the john and caroline tipper who you know breed roughs they knew the breeder who bred my laddie's father and glens breeder mrs lynn wesby i dont know if she is still alive now tho


I put it down wrong, it's sylps, but it was probably after your loss, im not entirely sure.

She was named sylvia, lentell and was so lovely, she cried when she gave me billy, she had kept them on over the christmas holidays and they were all 13 weeks old, lucky me as i wouldn't have got him earlier as it was my ben passing that lead to us getting billy.
he was just this quiet blue ball of fluff with the whitest white ever! 
he came out and my mum didn't think he could be ours he looked that perfect, he'd fallen in the frosty pond the day before so had a nice blow dry!


----------



## jenny armour

is that billy on your profile?


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> is that billy on your profile?


No jenny that's alfie, billy is the blue merle in my last set of pictures.


----------



## dexter

Just to let you know,Sylvie and Lyn both not been well. Sylvie doesn't show any more after she was taken ill at Windsor Champ show a few years ago. Lyn too has not been in the best of health recently but has a young dog in co-ownership..


----------



## emmaviolet

dexter said:


> Just to let you know,Sylvie and Lyn both not been well. Sylvie doesn't show any more after she was taken ill at Windsor Champ show a few years ago. Lyn too has not been in the best of health recently but has a young dog in co-ownership..


Oh that's such a shame.

I knew she didn't breed anymore as i contacted the kennel club as soon as i wanted another rough only to find out that she didn't. The lady in the kc even tracked his pedigree to the closest relative that still breeds and that is kourika, but it was just far too far to travel to scotland sadly.

I hope she is ok, i could never thank her enough for letting us have billy! He was a sweetheart until the end and no-one could ask for more from a dog.


----------



## dexter

emmaviolet said:


> Oh that's such a shame.
> 
> I knew she didn't breed anymore as i contacted the kennel club as soon as i wanted another rough only to find out that she didn't. The lady in the kc even tracked his pedigree to the closest relative that still breeds and that is kourika, but it was just far too far to travel to scotland sadly.
> 
> I hope she is ok, i could never thank her enough for letting us have billy! He was a sweetheart until the end and no-one could ask for more from a dog.


a friend has a blue bitch from her, probably the last litter she bred x


----------



## emmaviolet

dexter said:


> a friend has a blue bitch from her, probably the last litter she bred x


Aw she is very lucky, I just adored billy and if im honest i felt even more like i had lost him when i found out she no longer bred.
One in a million he was.


----------



## jenny armour

emmaviolet said:


> No jenny that's alfie, billy is the blue merle in my last set of pictures.


they seem to have very similar markings on their face. my lace always looked like she was boss eyed because of her eyes. she had a beautiful temprement, i got her from someone who bred from her who had in turn got her from someone else who also bred from her. she ended up having two litters in 18 months, i had first refusal of her or her pup named pearl.
when i lost her on her 12th birthday my glen only lasted another 7 months, you could see him go downhill after her death.


----------



## jenny armour

dexter said:


> Just to let you know,Sylvie and Lyn both not been well. Sylvie doesn't show any more after she was taken ill at Windsor Champ show a few years ago. Lyn too has not been in the best of health recently but has a young dog in co-ownership..


hi dexter is that lynn westby? i know she would probably be in her eighties now.


----------



## jenny armour

here i am again. when i bought glen from her she had this stud boy called star spangles a blue merle, lovely dog. him and glen's grandad were the best of chums. lynn said it was unusual for studs to get on, but they did.


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> they seem to have very similar markings on their face. my lace always looked like she was boss eyed because of her eyes. she had a beautiful temprement, i got her from someone who bred from her who had in turn got her from someone else who also bred from her. she ended up having two litters in 18 months, i had first refusal of her or her pup named pearl.
> when i lost her on her 12th birthday my glen only lasted another 7 months, you could see him go downhill after her death.


Haha, I had to laugh at this just because we always joke about it, Billy had very little markings on his face whereas alfie looks like he has been drawn on with a felt tip! He's got a line running up his nose and black all under his eyes! Here,









I love the different coloured eyes, they look so different, laddie only lasted about 10 months after ben died, they were brothers in arms and when he died he lost the will to go on, he loved him so much and always looked up to him as the older one of the two.


----------



## dexter

jenny armour said:


> hi dexter is that lynn westby? i know she would probably be in her eighties now.


yes Jenny. she's still around


----------



## jenny armour

emmaviolet said:


> Very loving and devoted to their family to a point, they adore them with a passion and just love to be with them.
> Very gentle too, especially with children and patient too. I'm sure fellow owners will agree, there is something very human in them that they seem to understand things and read your emotions perfectly.
> 
> So charming and sometimes like alfie they have a clown like personality, where they love to entertain their family and be laughed with but not at, they can get upset!
> 
> They are also very smart, especially with natural things you wouldn't even imagine, alfie can wake people up on command with no training to do it and things like that.
> 
> But i suppose the outstanding point is the devotion to their loved ones, it is something you only know with having one.


just read this again emmaviolet, where you were saying that they read your emotions, and that is so true, another thing my glen used to give me such big cuddles and i only had to say 'cuddles' and i had this head sink into my neck.
also if we were playing with their toys he would know which toy was which


----------



## jenny armour

Calinyx said:


> Seeing as you asked so nicely!!
> 
> Here's our 12 year old Cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Favorite pic of her on top of the Cairngorms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new girl Kenzie who's 11 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just taken yesterday.


what did you lose cali to sounds like it was very sudden


----------



## Calinyx

Cali is still very much with us, deaf and as daft as a brush! Breadth we lost at 7 . She had been accidentally poisoned and the vet didn't think she'd survive. What he hadn't counted on was her own strength . We had her for a further 2 years before the damage caused by the poison showed itself. She was at the vets for a day, came home for a week, with hubby going offshore in that week. On the Saturday night one of her on going issues reared it's head again. She just came up and popped her chin on my lap, looked up as if to say 'can't do this anymore ' so I had to make the call that I knew was right for her, but not for me. Thankfully our vets had been fantastic and there was an alert on her file. I called a dear friend to be here with me when the vet came, and he was brilliant with Bree and also took her awaywwith him after as I didn't drive, had our 4 year old here and hubby was on an oil rig. I still miss her to this day. But it no longer hurts the way that it did. 

That's why looking at the pics was so great the other night. I hadn't looked at them for a few years.


----------



## jenny armour

its so heartbreaking isnt it? my laddie lived until he was two weeks off of his 13th birthday, he fell down my stairs but never got over it. lace developed an irregular heartbeat and i lost her on her 12th birthday. glen went down hill after i lost lace, first his hearing (having said that he actually learnt sign language) then he became incontinent and i lost him two weeks off of his 14th birthday.
i knew that it was inevitable and my friend peg said that i wasnt to go through this on my own. anyway i had to take him up the vets as the antibiotics that he was having wasnt working as he had terrible runs. the vet told me unless they took him off of all his medication (he had a heart murmer and he was epileptic) and put him on steroids there was nothing more they could do. i didnt think it was fair to do this, so the vet left me with glen to make up my mind what i wanted to do. so i ended up letting him go on my own with the vet. it was terrible looking into his eyes knowing i was going to let him go. afterwards one of the vet nurses sat with me until i could compose myself out the back of the surgery, when i went to go home, the door to the room where i had left him was open and glen was still laying where i had left him. i will never forget that sight for as long as i live.


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> just read this again emmaviolet, where you were saying that they read your emotions, and that is so true, another thing my glen used to give me such big cuddles and i only had to say 'cuddles' and i had this head sink into my neck.
> also if we were playing with their toys he would know which toy was which


Yes they really do don't they.

Alfie gives cuddles if you look upset but you can ask him to give them or say 'go give joyce a cuddle' and off he runs and uses his legs to cuddle plus plants a kiss on your cheek!

I can also say collect your toys in to pack away and he brings them to his bin they learn thing without teaching everyday i find!


----------



## jenny armour

its amazing how they know your moods
cant wait to see more pictures of your babies. i think it is going to be a busy weekend


----------



## Echuca Working Collies

jenny armour said:


> the following three piccies are glen, lace my blue merle and laddie taken in 1969. they all sit side by side on my stairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glen and lace this was blown up and framed by my two nephews for my christmas present one year best ever


Hi Jenny

They are so gorgeous, thank you so much for sharing these awesome pictures of your precious Collies

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## Echuca Working Collies

emmaviolet said:


> Here's some pics i took of photos. These are just some i found but the better ones are in albums i can't get to today. I'll have to sort through some bits.
> 
> Here's ben with his bowl and laddie in the front of the picture! They are Volterra's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's them when they were pups with my grandad, all three sadly passed now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me back from school and with laddie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely billy who was a sylps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy was truly the most gentle dog I have ever known in my life, all of them were gentle but there was something else to this dog, i miss him everyday.


Hi Emma

Just gorgeous pictures of these precious Collies. We never "get over" the sorrow of losing our dogs but we find a way to get through it. I lost my first Collie Samantha in 1993 and still miss her terrible as I also miss my Sammie that left me due to Rimadyl-treatment in 2006 and her dear son Sheppegutt that went to Rainbow Bridge in 2009.

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## Echuca Working Collies

Hi

After having seen all these wonderful Collies I just had to share some of my Collies that has gone to the Bridge.
 Samantha was born in 1984 (she had a father from Geoffdon)
 This is also Samantha with my niece Monica - both gone now
 Samantha with her grandfather from Sandymoore
 This is Sammie (to this day Norways most versatile Collie) she was born in 1993 and was killed by sideeffects from Rimadyl 12 year and 10 months young
 This is Sheppegutt, son of Sammie, he was born 1996 and died 2009 13 1/2 year young

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## emmaviolet

Oh elisabeth, they are lovely!!!

I think I can guess your favorite colour though


----------



## Echuca Working Collies

emmaviolet said:


> Oh elisabeth, they are lovely!!!
> 
> I think I can guess your favorite colour though


Hi Emma

Thank you, and you are absolutely right - even if I think all colours are gorgeous, I love tris 

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## Calinyx

What gorgeous dogs they all are.


----------



## emmaviolet

I think we all have our favorites mine are blues just because i like the different markings and colours. My mother loves shaded sables as that was her first puppy. Even though o had sable pups i was a baby too, my first pup of my own was a blue, i think your first colours you always hold dear!


----------



## jenny armour

i think you are so right emmaviolet. my first collie was a sable and yes i love the sabels the most, but it was my dream at one time to have the three colours. i dont think it would bother me nowadays as long as they are healthy and have a good temprement


----------



## jenny armour

that must have been tragic to lose a dog to rimadyl


----------



## Bobbie

All such lovely dogs I never tire of looking at roughs.


----------



## Echuca Working Collies

jenny armour said:


> that must have been tragic to lose a dog to rimadyl


Hi Jenny

I can never forgive myself for giving Rimadyl to her. My dear Sammie only had a swollen shoulder. And to the day she was put to sleep I was sure she would pull through, she was a real fighter. Until she was given Rimadyl she was in full training and loved to work. As she was a bit rheumatic she was on Cosequin and extra c-vitamins that worked wonders for her.

I have written abit of her history here roeysla

If anyone would use Rimadyl please be aware that side-effects can start with wobbling/balance problem/stiffness in the body, it does not always start with vomit or diarrhea. Just be careful and if you see any kind of side-effects, also things that are not listed. And should you suspect anything stop giving the remedy at once.

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## Calinyx

This was taken yesterday through the patio window....just thought they both looked so lovely. Not sure what's going on with Kenzie's Farah Fawcett flicks!?!

 The girls through the window. by calinyx


----------



## jenny armour

ah lovely pictures. i havent forgotten my pictures will try and look through them maybe tomorrow as i am helping out at - would you believe - an animal charity. keep them coming.
by the way just out of interest how much would you pay for a rough these days?


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> ah lovely pictures. i havent forgotten my pictures will try and look through them maybe tomorrow as i am helping out at - would you believe - an animal charity. keep them coming.
> by the way just out of interest how much would you pay for a rough these days?


Oh that sounds lovely helping out! I'm still waiting to hunt through mine too!

For prices etc I would look on collienet, the prices vary everywhere but you can see the pics of puppies and all the breeders who have profiles on there, i love to have a lookie at some of the breeders beautiful dogs from time to time!


----------



## Bobbie

Yes I agree with Emma look on Collienet then Email any of the breeders you like the look of and they will fill you in with prices and availability. Happy hunting.


----------



## Calinyx

I'd also agree with Emmaviolet that's where i saw the advert for Kenzie. We then contacted her breeder. I'm always having a look to see what pups are on the go there.

There aren't many up here in Scotland though. We got Breaidh from Culloden Collies on the Blackisle. Cali came from the Philjanco kennels in Falkirk. Petra came from a breeder that was near Kilsyth. 

Cali's G grandfather happens to be Kenzies ggg grandfather....which is spooky as there was almost a chance that we couldn't get Kenzie once we realised where she was coming from as it would have entailed a 2 day return trip....but it was obviously meant to be. Our DS loves that that our dogs are related :thumbup:


----------



## emmaviolet

Calinyx said:


> I'd also agree with Emmaviolet that's where i saw the advert for Kenzie. We then contacted her breeder. I'm always having a look to see what pups are on the go there.
> 
> There aren't many up here in Scotland though. We got Breaidh from Culloden Collies on the Blackisle. Cali came from the Philjanco kennels in Falkirk. Petra came from a breeder that was near Kilsyth.
> 
> Cali's G grandfather happens to be Kenzies ggg grandfather....which is spooky as there was almost a chance that we couldn't get Kenzie once we realised where she was coming from as it would have entailed a 2 day return trip....but it was obviously meant to be. Our DS loves that that our dogs are related :thumbup:


I always look at the pups up for sale too!

A warning though, you will most likely have a pup if you look!!!


----------



## Echuca Working Collies

Calinyx said:


> This was taken yesterday through the patio window....just thought they both looked so lovely. Not sure what's going on with Kenzie's Farah Fawcett flicks!?!
> 
> The girls through the window. by calinyx


Hi

Gorgeous - could be on a calendar

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## jenny armour

i'm going to be a good girl and just look lol
when i went to get jj my nfc john tipper (tiganlea) said he charged i think, £800 for his roughs
by the way had a good day. the charity i helped is called PAWS they actuall raise money to help animal shelters in the area. i also work in cp shop in my town for my sins


----------



## Calinyx

Echuca Working Collies said:


> Hi
> 
> Gorgeous - could be on a calendar
> 
> Sincerely
> Elisabeth


Awww, thank you


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> i'm going to be a good girl and just look lol
> when i went to get jj my nfc john tipper (tiganlea) said he charged i think, £800 for his roughs
> by the way had a good day. the charity i helped is called PAWS they actuall raise money to help animal shelters in the area. i also work in cp shop in my town for my sins


OK you be good now!!

I just had a look at the puppy page and noticed that there are no prices on the pus and they used to, i'm not sure why, maybe they won't show them anymore.

I thought that would be a guide for prices but there are none, but like every breed it always varies.


----------



## jenny armour

emmaviolet said:


> OK you be good now!!
> 
> I just had a look at the puppy page and noticed that there are no prices on the pus and they used to, i'm not sure why, maybe they won't show them anymore.
> 
> I thought that would be a guide for prices but there are none, but like every breed it always varies.


i'm still being good lol.
perhaps they dont want other breeders to know
the cat breeders dont put prices on either but usually they give an idea on what price a certain breeder will be ie for pet/show or for breeding


----------



## Bobbie

For you Jenny this is Bracken with his litter mates at 4 weeks of age when I went to choose him.


----------



## jenny armour

oh bobbie what are you doing to me


----------



## Bobbie

I think we are all with roughs trying to wear you down. Bracken has gone off to the groomers today so he will be very vocal when we go out later saying ( hey look at me ) he is so vain.


----------



## emmaviolet

Bobbie said:


> I think we are all with roughs trying to wear you down. Bracken has gone off to the groomers today so he will be very vocal when we go out later saying ( hey look at me ) he is so vain.


Haha, how long do you give her? Not long now I think!!

Awww bless him, they can be quite the show offs, you should see alfie show himself off to anyone who so much as drives past, puffs himself up and puts his ears up for them!


----------



## Bobbie

Oh yes Bracken thought his name was " isn't he lovely " and when people in my village speak to me he says what about me then. Must admit he does look nice today having come back from the groomers he loves her she is also a dog trainer. Bracken use to go there when he was a pup.


----------



## emmaviolet

Oh i bet he looks a treat!

And where are he pictures?:hand:


----------



## jenny armour

i remember when i used to get glen and lace groomed, they looked lovely, and that regal head when they trotted at full height.
sometimes i used to bath them in the garden on very hot days and i had to get into a bikini because of getting wet. i dont think that is going to happy now, i'll scare everything awaylol
i dont think it will take alot to wear me down, but i am thinking of the cats. one especially, this is sonni and he has neurological problems, who ham symptoms of fits, he has terrible balance due to an ear op some years ago. he is one of the reasons that is holding me back.
how would a collie react to 9 indoor cats, plus two in the garden?


----------



## emmaviolet

I've never had cats but have had rabbits and they have been fine with them.

I would ask those who have a lot of cats and make sure the parents are really calm and relaxed dog and a few breeders will have ats so the dogs are raised with them. (like your cats breeder!).

Obviously rough are in general very good with cats and smaller animals, Alfie was raised with cats too but for me personally he is too boisterous in pay to leave him with cats (he is the boisterous rough i have ever seen though!).

Hopefully someone will have some more answers for you.


----------



## jenny armour

i did have a very tragic episode when i had glen. i had at the time i think four cats and he was a very jealous dog, although he was brought up with my then eldest cat. i had a ten week old kitten at the time called prudence, and i was stupid enough to let her run between his legs while he was eating.
well you can imagine what happened, he actually threw her across the room and he had punctured her jugular vein and she died in my arms. i could neverf trust glen after that.


----------



## emmaviolet

jenny armour said:


> i did have a very tragic episode when i had glen. i had at the time i think four cats and he was a very jealous dog, although he was brought up with my then eldest cat. i had a ten week old kitten at the time called prudence, and i was stupid enough to let her run between his legs while he was eating.
> well you can imagine what happened, he actually threw her across the room and he had punctured her jugular vein and she died in my arms. i could neverf trust glen after that.


Oh god, what a tragic thing to happen to the kitten it must have been so awful.

Im so sorry for your tragic loss xxx


----------



## jenny armour

what was worse was that i was in the kitchen when it happened. i had put the food down for him and lace and pru had gone straight to his bowl. i had picked her up and put her down again like an idiot and of course she did it again. it was so quick and silent.when i looked round she was right up in the corner of the kitchen and fighting for her breath and blood everywhere. i phoned my neighbour to come round straight away as i had pru in my arms. by the time he got round she was dead. i just couldnt believe what had happened and my glen had done it. i had to watch him with my cats after that, i just couldnt trust him.
it sort of very on edge after that with regards to the cats. he was a very jealous boy with regards to me.


----------



## jenny armour

i'm back again, i dont think you will keep me away.
now i was just reading about a breeder who bred a blue merle to a blue merle. now i have a rough collie book called the collie and there is a chapter on blue merles. it says that if you breed blue merle to blue merle it can effect their eyes.
i thought you only bred blues to tris
by the way what is a white merle. i suppose pure white?


----------

